# Purpose for which PCC is required



## harsha_gns (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello Guys,

What is the option to be selected for "Purpose for which PCC is required*" while applying for Australia PR. 

It has the below options:
1)Citizenship/Nationality Application
2)Education/Research
3)Employment Visa/ Work Permit
4) Immigration Purposes other than citizenship
5)Long Term Visa/Stay
6)Residence Permit
7 Tourist Visa
8)Others

I am confused between Immigration Purposes other than citizenship and Residence Permit

Can someone please help me with these.

I also need to get the PCC done for my spouse right? with the same options for "Purpose for which PCC is required*" field

Regards
Harsha GNS


----------



## harsha_gns (Jan 18, 2019)

One more query on this. I need to get the PCC done for my wife as well right? Her address on passport is different from the place where i am applying the PCC. For this it is the normal process or do I need to do anything specific in terms of address?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

harsha_gns said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> What is the option to be selected for "Purpose for which PCC is required*" while applying for Australia PR.
> 
> ...





harsha_gns said:


> One more query on this. I need to get the PCC done for my wife as well right? Her address on passport is different from the place where i am applying the PCC. For this it is the normal process or do I need to do anything specific in terms of address?


Use Immigration Purposes other than citizenship.

Your wife's passport can be of any address, it's not a problem. It's her present address and the relevant address proof that matters.


----------



## PeteSampras (Dec 14, 2018)

harsha_gns said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> What is the option to be selected for "Purpose for which PCC is required*" while applying for Australia PR.
> 
> ...


See my response highlighted in red


----------



## savisingh (2 d ago)

did it work ? I need help with the same


----------

